# Issue With HF Shirts (Shirts and Hoodies have been Shipped)



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ummmmm, I think that looks terrible. It doesn't even come close to giving the original design justice.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, thats pretty bad. Definitely not the clarity of the graphic we saw online.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Yuck! I think it should be redone. Much of the beauty of the shirt was the fabulous graphics and colors...on both sides.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully fontgeek can get me that original design file so that it can be prepared for more shirts to be made.


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

that really sucks, just as everyone was so keen to be gettin them.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

If the graphic was flawed then it's not the printer's fault, right? So what are the financial implications of rerunning the job?

Push Eject


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

I can see why you're steamed, Larry. Big disappointment.

Roger


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I have to agree, they look pretty bad. I guess if we can't have them by at least the 15th, I would ask for a refund (personally speaking, of course).


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will certainly do refunds for shirts (because hoodies are great) for those who really want. 

But hopefully that will not happen much as that will turn this fund raising effort into a very expensive effort.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> I guess if we can't have them by at least the 15th, I would ask for a refund (personally speaking, of course).


Not I.

Get 'em done and ship them when you can. If it's not before Halloween, that's fine with me. I bought one to support a great center of knowledge sharing.

In fact, the amount of great info I've gotten from you all is worth WAY more than what I paid for a shirt.

- Push Eject


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

I will echo Push Ejects post completely. Well said !


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

So the hoodies are o.k.?


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I agree that the image is pretty bad. What a shame.

Anyway, I say have them re-done. I'll wait for mine. Or if there's a problem with getting the graphic correct, would I be able to get a hoodie and just pay the difference rather than a refund??


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I, also, want them to be redone. I don't care when it arrives. I just want to support the forum and get a great shirt. I wear mine all year anyhow. Sorry that you are having to deal with all of this, Larry.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Push Eject said:


> Not I.
> 
> Get 'em done and ship them when you can. If it's not before Halloween, that's fine with me. I bought one to support a great center of knowledge sharing.
> 
> ...


Ship them when you can, I have three others from years past that i can wear this year.
Larry, will you be shipping the hoddies seperate??? or are you going to wait and ship both at the same time, That is if we ordered both.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dissapointing but have them redone - I'll wait


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Ugh! Will they redo the shirts for free or is that an additional charge for you Larry?


----------



## Crazybib (Sep 7, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> Ugh! Will they redo the shirts for free or is that an addition charge for you Larry?


I would like them redone too, do we need to send more money to have them redone? Time is not an issue for me either, as I wear my other 2 from past years, year round too.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I worry more about the financial for you Larry. Redo them by all means IF its not going to ruin the fundraising altogether. Otherwise I'll deal with it(seeing as how I liked the reaper better than the pumpkins anyway and wish it was on the front).
Whatever you decide....


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll pay an additional charge for my order if need be Larry. I'll even take two messed up shirts.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Larry,
I know WEDNESDAY and I have not ordered due to lack of FUNDS--
but now we are caught up.. I also say have therm redone.

My shirt from last year (and the year before are well preserved and will get us thru the season..We will buy the new ones whenever available, now that moon has the FUNDS 



> Not I.
> 
> Get 'em done and ship them when you can. If it's not before Halloween, that's fine with me. I bought one to support a great center of knowledge sharing.
> 
> ...


*PUSH EJECT--*
as an active member of this forum for over 4yrs..may I also give you big *KUDOS* for this STATEMENT...if I want a shirt to wear just during Halloween season--I'll go buy one from MAULMart...

But to* KNOW *the time, effort and PATIENCE Larry puts in here to make this the BEST forum on the net..I wouldn't care if shirts were delivered in JANUARY, I'd STILL buy 2. 

Thanks for saying so Wonderfully how MOST of us feel here


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Shoot, DH & I would wear the "flawed" ones if there's a lot of drama or additional expense involved in printing new ones... Although not perfect, they're still cooler than the goofy H-ween tees I'm seeing in the stores!

I'd hate to see this turn into a money-losing effort instead of a money-MAKING effort for the forum


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

moonstarling61 said:


> Larry,
> I know WEDNESDAY and I have not ordered due to lack of FUNDS--
> but now we are caught up.. I also say have therm redone.
> 
> ...


Why do I get the distinct feeling that my earlier post (regarding a refund) is becoming a source of contention for some? 

Perhaps I misunderstood Larry's original post. I was under the impression that we were choosing between "a time frame" and "no shirt at all", which I just ASSUMED meant a refund. Unlike some of you, I don't have a HalloweenForum shirt from a previous year and was excited about having it for this season. I could care less about the 20 bucks.

PushEject is correct when he states that the knowledge gained on this forum is invaluable. And I have no qualms about supporting this forum. I belong to a couple of political forums that I support financially. And if I had to "pay to play" here too, it wouldn't be a problem.

And it was AFTER my post about a refund that Larry posted that this fundraiser could get expensive. I am assuming (again) that this would mean expensive for Larry and like yourselves, I don't want that either.

So to those of you that sought gratification in pointing out MY post and making it seem as though I was being thoughtless, I would urge you next time to consider the fact that we are all human and just like in the real world, we may not always see things the same way.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I have to say the same. They do look bad but I hope the print company only did one so you could see what they would look like before doing a certian amount. If they did not, then I think it is the print shop not being professional and just running with the money. I hope this is not the case.

A test screen should have been done before anymore were made with an ok by Larry. At least this is the way I have been getting my shirts done but that is just me. 

I also say the same ... to have them redone. Time frame does not matter to me. I just want to support the forum. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks very much for your great support.

The plan:
At this time is to have the shirts re-made and attempt to get it expedited to get them as soon as possible. This hinges on receiving the awesome original graphic from the creator (fontgeek). Hopefully he will respond to my emails and private messages soon.

It was definitely a bad situation. The shop printed exactly what they were given. Even though I told them that it was “ready to go” (which apparently I should not have) they should have had me come in and approve one shirt, but they did not. I talked to them yesterday and they discounted the shirts down to their cost. So that makes it easier to be re-made.

As soon as I get the graphic I will get the ball rolling. 

Thanks all!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm with everyone else. You can either send these out or have them remade. And, let us know if you need more money as I will gladly send you more. I don't think it would be fair for you to be out of pocket on any money. I love this forum and am more than happy to support it. Just let us know.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to agree, they look pretty bad.

So if I understand correctly, the hoodies are ok?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just heard from FontGeek. I think that I will be able to get the orignal graphic soon (maybe tonight if he can).

Yes, the hoodies and the "back" of the shirts are awesome. It was just the one design. If we can get a quick turn-arouind on the re-make then I will prefer to send them out together so it does not cost me double shipping.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Cool...well let me know if I owe anything more for my T-shirt. I would be happy to cover the cost for my reprint.....


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

I dont mind waiting . When you get them in , you get them in.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll wait, Shipp them both at the same time...


----------



## mist_tout (Jul 29, 2006)

Not happy at all on the T-Shirts, big disppointment.
I still want my order, but with the Corrected image.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

saiynprincess said:


> Cool...well let me know if I owe anything more for my T-shirt. I would be happy to cover the cost for my reprint.....


Ditto for me too!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Let us know what, if anything, you need x-tra (for redux, shipping, etc) and keep us posted.

Thanks for your time & effort Larry!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't mind waiting or taking them as they are.
I very seldom wear mine from the past years, I bought them to support the forum, I just don't care for black shirts.


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Larry, Definately have them re-done. I want to support the forum, and if it costs something more to have them redone so be it. I will gladly cough up with whatever is needed.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

What a bummer... I was sooo wanting my hoodie. It's starting to get cold in Cincy. But yes on the re-do, and I see your point on wanting to wait to ship out the hoodies for cost reasons. I'd would rather wait for my true halloween shirt rather than some walmart "boo" shirt. Yuck!


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I think we should get the redone, and I would be willing to pay some x-tra $ if needed


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh man, not to good! I can wait but let us know if any additional cost, I can throw in for that.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Better late than wrong. I can wait.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks all very much.

I still am waiting for fontgeek to send me the original file.

Hopefully will get this very soon.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi all,

I have asked fontgeek for the "original file" multiple times. He has been busy so it has taken a bit. At first he sent me things that were far from the original. He sent a grey scale and a color composite.

Then I explained that I really need the original in order to get the best quality shirts.

Today he sent me this file:









*Is this good enough? Or no?*




Here is the original that you voted on:


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

One major concern of mine is that since he has not/will not send me the original, I cannot remove the copyright message that he has placed on the design (even though he agreed that he would not)











*Opinions???*


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Larry, When I sent you the original artwork, you decided you didn't like it, you asked me for a new version. I sent you one, and I asked that the images be checked to make sure that they were OK, and that if there was any problem that I be contacted. You or the screen-printer printed the image and then looked at it. Because of the way the artwork was done, there is no simple click of a button to make everything the way it was, and yet make it different.
This image is a composite of pieces made in various programs, to get the shading and the color separations, the colors/layers have to be setup in a specific way.

As far as asking me not to put a copyright on, you didn't.
I asked you about the copyright notice before the contest started, and you stated that it had to be our original artwork, and that was why you didn't want copyrighted artwork.
My copyright notice is tiny, you would have to really go looking for it to find it in the actual print. The actual letters are less than 1/8" tall.
You were given permission to use the image for forum items, my copyright notice helps to protect me and my artwork from unauthorized use and reproduction. Surely you can't have any problems with me protecting myself.

The major difference between the look of these two image is the orange that is used in the Photoshop representation, but the real color or shade of orange will depend upon what you or the screenprinter uses for the actual screenprinting.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Please note this on the original post. "You grant
HalloweenForum.com / Safe Site Central exclusive use of design. We reserve
the right to use the design for promotion and other merchandise and alter if
needed."

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=56296
---------------------------- 
Additional Important Information: Only submit legal material. You must
have the right to submit artwork for use/must not be copyrighted. We will
provide design winner up to 3 free shirts (must provide sizes during
pre-order phase). We will also be happy to give you full credit for the
design including link to an appropriate web page in our newsletter as well
as when appropriate and possible. If your design is selected: You grant
HalloweenForum.com / Safe Site Central exclusive use of design. We reserve
the right to use the design for promotion and other merchandise and alter if
needed.
-----------------------------

I still do not understand what the problem is about getting the ORIGINAL graphic before rastorizing/combining layers.

You ALTERED the image from the one that people voted for. Your copyright was not on that image.

I personally do not want the forum members to have crappy looking shirts, so I want to have the best quality available. The best way to do this is to start with the highest quality image possible (the original).

By submitting this graphic to the contest you agreed that upon the design being chosen, that this forum would own the rights to the graphic. Yet, I have asked numerous times for the original and still have not received it.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I apologize if I seem a bit upset or harsh. My only intentions are to deliver all the great forum members the design that they voted for and want.

I do not mean to be out of line.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I didn't get to vote the first time but I can say that I like the second (original) image better. It just looks sharper. 

You can see the copyright logo in the first image. It's not intrusive ... but you can see it.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I'd say just move on to the #2 voted logo.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

larry said:


> I apologize if I seem a bit upset or harsh. My only intentions are to deliver all the great forum members the design that they voted for and want.
> 
> I do not mean to be out of line.


Larry, you don't sound out of line to me. I'm fine with whatever you decide. I just hate to see you going through this hassle. I'm sure you've got enough on your plate right now. I'm just happy to be a forum member and support this wonderful place.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the original design that was voted on. It has more depth/darkness. The other is just too much orange, regardless of the shade of orange used. And like SouthernBelle said, you actually can notice the copyright on the 2nd image. 

Larry, I cannot thank you enough for all your effort. I'm sorry this has become such a drama.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you, Larry for all of your effort and for trying to provide the members with the best shirt possible. You RAWK!!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe we should just skip it this year. I mean, you know, it's getting late in the season. If everyone is truly honest with themselves they'd have to admit that they would like their shirts now. After the season I just pack mine away until the next season. I ordered a hoodie and if you want to send it out that's great, but I don't think you should start all over now. It's just too late. Plus it seems that it's causing conflict and that's not what we're all about. OR just go with the #2 winner and print them ASAP!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I like the 2nd better, but either one is fine. I really love my shirts and wear them year-round, hence ordering 2 this year - LOL. Whatever you decide is fine by me, Larry. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree, move on to vote #2.
Im sure note to many people will mind whatever descission u make, your working real hard on this.

Just wondering, for the people who just ordered hoddies, have they been sent out yet?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

ICKYVICKI said:


> If everyone is truly honest with themselves they'd have to admit that they would like their shirts now.



Well ... yeah. But when I said that I got hammered for it. LOL!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

I personally like the original myself the one we voted on. The one that was sent to you is too orange. The thing is if the printer can hit that dark shade of orange. It would be great if he could but we shall see. Print one up and see how we look. Copyright or not. 

Larry when they get done, they get done. I'm fine with it. It is for the forum. 365 days a year .... remember ?  

Toepincher x x


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This is the 3rd year of doing shirts and actually the first year doing shirts before Halloween. Last year was after.

The whole thing was not to get shirts right before Halloween as the whole thing about this forum is Halloween 365 days a year. (but I still want them now too).

I want everyone to have their shirts now too. But because of ................ ...... ...... ....... ..., there is a problem with the shirts.

The #2 voted logo is the one on the back of the shirt and is great.

If fontgeek still withholds the original, then I may take the original jpg and pay to have it re-created. Or maybe a graphics studio can come to the rescue with a replacement graphic.

Today, I wanted to see #1, if fontgeek will provide the original as well as get feedback.

Next year will be completely different. The way I have planned, nothing like this can ever happen again!!!

Thank you all very much for your support. I hope that you understand my frustration and understand what has happened.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I want my shirt. _I don't care when it comes_. I like the original one we voted on better than the second one too. BUT we could always go with my favorite design....Old school, new school. Wink, Wink. J/K. Sorta.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Keep up the good work Larry and I'm sorry that this has turned into such a headache for you. I'm glad you run the board and not me. Getting the shirts done has really turned into a major project for you. Or maybe just forget it and send out the shirts as they are. There's really no need for you to have to put up with this project that's turned into just a headache. I think everyone will agree that you have a life too.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't side either way, I wasn't able to order one at the time.

I could order one now  But I would prefer a hoodie.

Anyways, Larry, you know where I stand on this.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Which one was the #2 design? I know the winner was not among my top choices anyhow, so I would be fine with going with a different design. I mainly ordered a shirt to support the forum.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Thought I agree wth Njwik, the choice that won wasn't one of mine.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Larry,
Why don't you place a Halloween forum logo on the front and that's it. This is for the forum and we need to promote it. Everyone likes the #2 pick on the back of the shirt. We should stick with that on the back and place a simple graphic across the front. 
I think ( this is just me ... imo ) you should use the logo link of the forum with the skull in the left corner the HalloweenForum in white and the Halloween 365 days a year in orange. It would look great across the front of a shirt. Everyone else ... if you need to see what I'm talking about just go back to the home page and click on the (LINK TO THE HALLOWEEN FORUM.COM ) You can see what I'm talking about for the front of the shirt. 
I'm not against the front graphic at all (I voted for it too) but if the problem is that the printer cannot duplicate the image to the tee in the right color then it might be easier to go with something simple and to the point. 
By the way, this is just me thinking out loud so I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I know larry is busting his hump for us but if fontgeek does not come through with the original then there is always other options. Larry will pull it through we all know and trust him. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

*This one?*

You mean this logo? I like it for the front left chest.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

fontgeek submitted this new version. He removed the copyright and the oranges look better. 

Is it a go? It won't look as crisp as the original as this is prepared for printing. (thanks fontgeek for sending this)












Here was the last one for comparison.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I say it's a go.....let's do it!


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Full speed ahead!

A head? Where?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

go ahead and go for it--

like many of us have stated the shirts are in SUPPORT of the forum not October. most of us wear them all year.. Even some of the floridians in the Heat of the summer down here. 

You do what is easiest for you---you have to be slammed busy this times of year.

Wasn't life much simpler with our little ole logo skele from year one? 

heck we didn't even vote for this design but for all you do we will be buying 2 shirts to support the forum and the members who have become very good friends because of what you created here.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

moonstarling61 said:


> Wasn't life much simpler with our little ole logo skele from year one?



Haha! I own that one.

Seriously, I didn't order a shirt at all but to defer expenses, I'd be happy to take a "flawed" shirt in support. What are you planning on doing with the bad shirts, Larry?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Go for it Larry!! I cant wait any longer! lol. Ive been wanting to wear my shirt for the longest time now. 
Also a BIG Thanks to Fontgeek!!!!! You really do a great job on the designs for the shirts and without you we wouldnt have awesome designs for the shirts. Thanks again!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a go Larry!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I agree - go with this one!


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Works for me, thanks Larry!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree! It works for me also. Good Luck!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

go with it larry  

Toepincher x x


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree, this one's a go for me too. Thanks Larry


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

As Larry the Cable Guy would say, "Get R Done".


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

All fine by me! Just got a chance to read all my emails. It's crazy busy around here these days 

The way I figure it, I paid for it already so as far as I'm concerned, when they come, they come. Pffft. No matter. Before or after, I'll have myself a nice ol hoodie 

Larry, you keep your chin up and keep doing what you are doing. You have a TON of support here at this place 

This is a fantastic forum and as far as I'm concerned, the Halloween Forum logo would suffice each and every year from here on out on the front left chest. Whatever appears on the back would be just gravy!

I'll be awaitin'!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Go for it. They will be fine when they get here. Thanks for all your work Larry, it is appreciated.

Thanks too to fontgeek for the design work.

Can't wait to wear mine!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I know im probbly pipeing in to late here but, go for it. The newley redone image looks much better then the picture of the shirts when you got them.

As CatMean mentioned ferther up in this post, Any idea what you might be doing with the flawed shirts? Maybe 3/4 of the original selling cost, or $4 or $5 over cost and have a sale on them? Let us know and who knows maybe you can sell tham also.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Larry, what did you decide?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The shirt are currently being re-made.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Larry, 
is the shirts and hoodies beging redone or just the shirts?
If its just the shirts when are the hoddies going out for shipping?
Thanks


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE: I went in today to see the sample of the re-done shirts before they print them all. It was not quite good enough. Close, but not there yet. They are going to alter the art and use a finer screen and then create another sample for me. Hopefully today.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

O man that sux. At least they didn't print them all again


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The did a re-do of the re-do graphic and it looks good. Hopefully they will be done this week.

Thanks for your patience and support.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the update. 2 thumbs up for Larry.


Toepincher x x


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Woohoo!

Thanks for all your hard work, Larry. I'm sure looking forward to my hoodie & tees... We'll see how many odd looks I get wearing them while Christmas shopping ;>


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, I know I'm probaby *WAY* too late to get in on it this year either; but as things currently stand, are there going to be any shirts or hoodies that are not claimed yet?


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing as frizzen.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Larry, looking forward to getting them soon!

Heh, *Gothikim* I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

frizzen said:


> Hey, I know I'm probaby *WAY* too late to get in on it this year either; but as things currently stand, are there going to be any shirts or hoodies that are not claimed yet?


The shirts/hoodies were done on a pre-order basis so people have already paid for them.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I realize this was a pre-order thing. (if I hadn't gotten laid off I would have been in on it) From past dealings with silk screen shops, I know they like to work in round numbers because it makes things easier for them, and I know you almost never end up with a round number of people wanting shirts; so you've either got to pad your order with a few unclaimed, or pay extra for the ones you don't get. Then there was the entire run of defect shirts which I hadn't heard if the shop ate or if larry had to. So to me it seemed like there *might* be a couple unclaimed ones floating around when it's all said and done. 

If they're gone, they're gone. I'll just have to wait until next year or try and find somebody who ordered one just to support the boards instead of for wearing.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Frizzen, I bought the buy one get one deal, to support the forum, I would let you have my extra (for cost) if you can not get one.
When all is said and done let me know and i will help if I can.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Larry, I ware mine year round so this has not been a big issue for me. Thanks once again.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll wear mine year round too, but it sure would have been nice to wear before Halloween. (Not blaming Larry, just making a statement.)


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Larry! Got my shipping confirmation today! I can't wait!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

SHIRTS AND HOODIES ARE BEING SHIPPED TODAY!!

They are being sent 2-3 day USPS Priority Mail.

Thanks all for your support. There are a few extras. They will be available soon.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Larry,

is mine amongst those being shipped?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Larry,
> 
> is mine amongst those being shipped?


Of course. I would not forget about you.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

"_There are a few extras. They will be available soon._"

Oooooo. 

(psst, Larry, you have a PM) lol


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

WOOT! Thanks a ton Larry! Just got sent an email about it this morning when I checked it. I WAS having a really lousy day until that! Thanks for making my day!! *hugs*


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

" I'm dancin' ..... I'm dancin' " 
Me too CreepyKitty, it was a bad day so far until I got the news about the shirts. I got a happy face on right now but I have to go back to work in a few. I have to put the mad face back on and join the rest of the unhappy.  

Thanks Larry for hanging in there. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Huzzah! Can't wait - thanks Larry!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

*happy dance*

*slide*

*clap*

*slide*

*happy dance*


Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

YAHHHH....cant wait!
Thanks for the hard work Larry!


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy!!!! Thanks Larry.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

WoooooHOOoooooOOO!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

next time, call on our printing business, we do shirts, hats, hoodies....

and....

we don't screw them up....

Laurie


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Got the email confermation on friday. I'll be waiting on the stairs for the mailman. I'm in the middle of a four day weekend to get things ready for tuesday, so i'll be able to tackle the mailman when he gets close to the house.

Thanks Laryy !!!!!


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

whenere they availible? Nemesis REALLY wants One!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

so i'll be able to tackle the mailman when he gets close to the house.


LoL ....... Thats funny. I'll do the same thing. It will be like waiting for the ice cream truck and running after it on a hot summer day. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking forward to it, thanks!
I've gotten no email though ?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

larry said:


> Of course. I would not forget about you.


Thanks, Sweetheart!
In fact, thanks for a lot of things, Larry.  
I was hoping to don my shirt at the haunt. We only have two days left. But, it really doesn't matter. All of the places of bizness that I frequent, especially my grocery store, knows me as the lady who celebrates Halloween 24/7. So, it will be expected of me to wear a Halloween Tee during Christmas.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

My mom received her shirts today. Gees won't my mail man hurry up!!! I hope i get mine today!!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomorrow's Headlines Today:

"Nation's Mailmen Receive Halloween Trick"

Mailmen nationwide yesterday received a surprise trick as haunters of all stripe tackled them in their excitement at getting the super-stylish, much coveted "HalloweenForum" t-shirts & hoodies. Happily, no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I got my shirts and my hoodie today!! WOOOHOOOOO Im wearing my hoodie right this minute!! Thanks larry!

And thanks to font geek for the awesome desgins!


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Still no shirts.  my mom only lives 5 minutes away  This just isn't fair


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Got Mine!*

Looks great and just "in time" tho any time is cool this is just better!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*What all the cool psycho's are wearing this year!*

Silly yard monster modeling this year's cool shirt:










(Gonna have to steal it back to wear TOT'ing tomorrow!  )


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

OK so I did not tackel the mailman, But i did meet him about 1/2 block away. Out walking the dog with the wife, and saw him down the street. Ran over to his truck and got the package right off the back of the turck. Opened the box right there in the street. They look great !!!!!!!

Thanks larry. i'll be wareing the hoodie tomarrow as it is to be cold.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

SILLY YARD MONSTER, Shirts are for Humans!!!!!!!!! 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

It's here, it's here! (Hubby says this is the fastest he ever saw me rip off my shirt.) LOL!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Just got my Shirt in the Mail.   

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Crazybib (Sep 7, 2003)

Larry,

You're the best!!!! My T-shirt came today, happy dance. Although like most others on the forum I am already known as "The Crazy Halloween Lady", and I do wear my shirts year round, along with my skull Vans. Thank god I'm old enough not to care anymore! Keep up the good work Larry, we all love you!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

The new phone book is here!!! ... THE NEW PHONE BOOK IS HERE!....

.. oh.. uh.. no wait.. 

MY HOODIE is here!!! I'm luuuuuurvin' it! Just in time for a brief chilly spell here in So Cal!

Thanks SO much, Larry! The shirts are incredible, too!

I need to run out right now to get a few last minute things ( darn blue spot broke today ! ) 

BUT.. I shall be sportin me new hoodie.. Muahahahahaha!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Got it! Love it!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Whoohoo.

Thank YOU all for your support. I am glad that you like them.

Thanks for posting pics. I lovem. Keep them coming.

There are a few extras that will be available in about a week(ish). I will post more info when available.

Thanks again!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got my shirt today and I love it. It really looks great. Thanks again Larry. Now, lets get ready for next years shirt. Ok, just kidding...no really.....


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Larry, Thanks for the great hoodie and shirts. You sent them just in the nick of time because I have no other clean clothes to wear  

They came out great and thanks again. I'll try to send a picture during Halloween. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, Larry - 

Thanks for the shirt! Was I ever surprised yesterday, when I got the mail, it really made my day! 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

WooHooo! Got my loot yesterday! Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!! Thanks Larry!


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Got mine today. I haven't really seen it yet since I opened the mail just minutes before the first TOTs were in the front yard - I whipped off my skull and crossbones shirt and pulled the forum shirt on before I answered the door. And I going to sleep in it. So maybe I'll see it tomorrow. Or maybe I'll just wear it until the post-Halloween depression passes.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks, Larry! The shirts are great! I hadn't checked e-mail for awhile so I was unaware they were on their way. Monday I was feverishly working to complete my yard, cursing the strong winds and in a foul mood when my neighbor brought over my mail and a box. I immediately knew what was inside and wanted him to see right away. So I opened it up right there in the driveway and then went in and removed my lame T-shirt and replaced it with my new Halloween Forum hoodie and T-shirt! I was such a happy camper that I even gave the extra shirt to my daughter--what was I thinking????? Seriously though, it was great to see her wearing it. I think she is ever so slowly coming over to OUR SIDE!!!!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Got 'em yesterday, washed 'em last night, wore 'em today  I just wish I'd taken pix of DH & I in our spiffy shirts, working feverishly to get the rest of the yard set up!

You da man, Larry!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Just got my hoddie today. Very nice quality, its thicker than I thought it would be. I was outside when it showed up, I opened and are wearing it now whilie I take apart the display.
Thanks again Larry


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Gothikim said:


> Got 'em yesterday, washed 'em last night, wore 'em today  I just wish I'd taken pix of DH & I in our spiffy shirts, working feverishly to get the rest of the yard set up!
> 
> You da man, Larry!


WASHED, I did not have time. Put them on right out of the box, (dr. said the rash should go away in a week or so) Just kidding.

Although i did where the hoddie to work on wendsday and discovered that they leave behind a lot of lint. Did not go well with the shirt and tie onsomble. a bit of duck tape and a air hose and i was back to normal.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I got my hoodies and shirts on the day before Halloween and I was so bummed I had to wear a costume on Halloween to work, cuz I couldn't wear my new shirts. Thank you, thank you Larry and Fontgeek. I love wearing these year round - to show my "true colors" = black and orange that is. The hoodie is so warm - it will be my winter jacket (So Cal - ya know how it is).

Thank you Larry for this and everything you do for the forum year round - You're the best!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks all very much for the kind words. I am proud of the awesome members and the community as a whole.

HalloweenForum.com would not be awesome without the awesome members.

There were some extra shirts that were ordered that will be available soon (putting together a site with good inventory control etc). 

I am fighting the flu right now, so it is not moving as fast as I wish.

Thanks much all!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Awwww...sorry to hear you're sick Larry. Try and get some rest!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds great. I would like to get one also.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Get well soon Larry.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Get well soon! I am sure the extra shirts will be bought in a flash.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Get deader, er, I mean better soon fearless leader!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Shirts that were left over from 2004, 2005 and 2006 are now for sell at:
http://www.HauntMart.com/


The defective shirts from 2006 are also available for $1 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hah! Should get one to put in the display next year. Have it on a corpsed skelly dressed as a dead printing guy with a sign that reads: "Don't mess with HalloweenForum...or else!!"

Thanks for all your hard work Larry!


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

GOT one.

There's already only 4 size "L" left for the 2006 shirts....

If you want one....HURRY!

(thanx Larry!)


----------

